# Window wont roll up! any ideas?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Started my car today and the right front window doesnt roll down from the controls on the drivers side or roll up. However on the passenger front the controller rolls the window down but can't roll it up either.

I have the door off looking at the window and trying to find a way to force it up until i can find out what the problem is. Any ideas on how to get the window back up manually?

Thanks


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

pull the switch box out and pull the switch back as far as you can. your switch has gone out which is a known problem with b14 sentras. Youll have to buy a replacement switch assembly from nissan, itll run you 93 bucks and some tax.

Usually you can remove the switch assembly from the door trim and force it back far enough to roll the window back up once its out of the interior panel. if you cant you can splice 2 of the wires together for about 30 seconds to roll it back up, not sure which twi wires though.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hmmm ok, lemme go try to find the switch assembly. I hope it doesnt rain by monday.

eh no good, damn window wont go up. Well there goes my plans for the day...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Better get out the masking tape and Saran wrap just in case... lol


*hmmm ok, lemme go try to find the switch assembly. I hope it doesnt rain by monday.

eh no good, damn window wont go up. Well there goes my plans for the day... *


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

hehe i may have to go at it ghetto style with the plastic bags 

The mechanic better take me on monday.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

you can fix this yourself, just remove the screw down in the trim piece that has your window switches on the driver side, then pop it out with a screw driver (may require a slight amount of force and fiddling). Then unplug the wire harness from the black box (the switch assembly) underneath the trim piece you removed, and unscrew the entire black box (4 screws holding it to the trim piece). take that into you nissan dealer and tell him what it is, he will more than likely have a replacement assembly in the shop, an assembly from a 95-99 will work just fine. once you buy it, screw it back into the trim piece you removed, plug the harness back in, and screw the trim piece back onto the door panel, its literally like a 10 minute job once you buy the part.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

i just want to make sure thats what the problem is because its strange that the left controller doesnt work at all but the passenger side works in down mode but not up mode. The last thing i need is to spend money and find out its more or less than i thought.

It was pretty easy to get in the door panel, at least easier than i thought. I just had those plastic pop tabs.


----------

